# Ethics of Euthanasia: Predetermining "Enough"



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Your horse. Your call. Nobody's business but yours.


----------



## equinesnfelines (Feb 1, 2014)

i admire that you have thought this through and are prepared mentally as you can be...at the moment of recurrence is not the time to have to weigh it all out. not an easy decision but a very horse-responsible one! prayers with you for what you and she are going through now and pray that other moment is far away with alot of good memories being made in the now...also kudos to your hubby!


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

While I was single, I had two English Springer Spaniels who I had warned frequently to not do anything "stoopid," and cause me to debate the costs of fixing them up or putting them down. I usually provided them with this threat when one was chasing the other off the dock in their never ending game of "TAG."

When the male came down with a tumor in his bladder and was unable to keep the house dry for any given period of time, I said goodbye to him. There was no cure; he was in pain; and I lacked the ability to keep my home from smelling like a nursing home.

The female survived for 3 more years. She was blind, had vertigo that prevented her from walking straight, was incontinent, and would often walk herself into a corner and was unable to figure out how to get out of the corner. I would find her standing there shaking. She was probably standing there most the day while I was at work.

Her quality of life was obviously gone so we said our goodbyes.

It was the hardest thing I had done and both could have possibly lived for years longer had I not made the choice I did. But I remember them for all the good times today. I could tell I was beginning to resent them, these dogs that filled my life so thoroughly, I was resenting my inability to care for them properly. 

I still miss them terribly, but looking back I know I did the right thing.

Only you can say whether or not you are doing the right thing. It does not make you a horrible person if you recognize your limitations. Don't let anyone tell you otherwise. They may have experienced it, but not with your means, commitments, goals, or needs.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Financial consideration is a very real concern for most horse owners when it comes to how much we can and will spend on any one animal. 

I absolutely will not bankrupt myself for one. The needs of the many outweigh those of the few, and I'd be horribly irresponsible if I lost my farm over trying to save one life.

I have a financial line in the sand that I refuse to cross, no matter what.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

It sounds like you have really thought this through well. It's heartbreaking to realize that another health issue might have to end the horse's life, but I think you have covered all your bases to the best of your ability, and if I were in your shoes with your mare I would be doing the same thing. It's hard to look at saying goodbye to a beloved animal even when the time is "right". But I commend you on having a plan in place in case this issue crops up again. 

My old trainer had a similar plan in place for her mare that had foundered. She was a wonderful horse, she had to wear a grazing muzzle on pasture at all times though. A second founder would have been euthanasia for her. Sometimes it is best to have that plan in your pocket in case worst comes to worst.


----------



## jmike (Aug 21, 2013)

if the choice was between vet bills and feeding my children ... i would feed my children

only you know where the line is


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

It is never an easy decision to make. 

I always say a good life and a good death, I would rather euthanise an animal a month early than a day late.

My last horse came to me as 'problematic' He was only 15.1 as strong as a tank, barn sour, not afraid to take a chunk out of you or to kick. His one idea was to pull the order and to go as fast as he could, brakes never existed! 

I ended up keeping him for myself. He became a great character, was brilliant following Foxhounds, no fence to big and believe me we jumped some 5' tall hedges 8' wide! 

With his previous owner they had had a nasty fall, he damaged his front leg but was not lame. After I had owned him for several years he became unsound, he had high ringbone. We tried various things but to no avail. He went to a friend as company for her yearling. He was there for three years, never sound but never miserable and always teaching the youngster naughty tricks like emptying a big container of fertiliser sacks so they blew all over the county, jumping out to follow Foxhounds and chasing the cattle. The filly is now in work and he was not any sounder so, I made the decision to euthanise. The Huntsman form the kennels came down and he was shot, with a humane killer, taken to the kennels and fed to hounds. 
He loved following hounds so I thought it only for he should feed them at the end.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

You are certainly well in line. You have thought it through and know your limits both financially and emotionally.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Being realistic and practical sucks sometimes. Even if it is right for you, your family, and will prevent (further) suffering on the part of our animals, it still hurts. It is good that you have thought about it and have a plan. I hope you're lucky enough never to have to put it into action.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I have 10 horses. I have a treatment plan in my head for each horse. Depending on who it is, I may tell the vet, "I have $500 to treat this and that figure has to include euthanasia ($175).". "This is my one and only, the sky's the limit for him.". "This is my multi National Champion, he gets whatever he needs." 

At anyone time I may determine that euthanasia is my best course. For instance, a retired broody who had foundered and whose coffin bone could be felt through the sole of her foot but it hadn't come through and was mostly sound, got her GOOD leg severely injured, cut or evulsed down to the one for over 1 foot in length effectively making her put all her weight on her bad foot which would make the coffin bone sink through faster. The injury in an otherwise sound horse would have been severe and expensive to treat but was eminently treatable. For the foundered mare it was a death blow because I could fix her pain now and haul her into the vet and euthanize or I could attempt to treat the injury until her coffin bone sank through leaving her with NO leg to stand on and in excruciating pain and then euthanizing her. I opted to end her pain. 

I think as responsible horse owners we have to think these things through and know where the line in the sand is drawn so that when it comes time, we can do what is best for the horse without putting ourselves and families over the edge emotionally and financially.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

A tough part of horse ownership, for sure. Kudos to you for thinking ahead and for starting this thread.


----------



## Sony (May 10, 2014)

I believe that any time you take on a new animal, you have to know that there is a chance you might have to end the life. If everything works out well and you give that animal a full, happy and safe life, it's an honor to be there for their final day. 

We had to put our 12 year old Belgian Mal to sleep almost a year ago. It still hurts every day, but from energetic puppy to old grizzly senior, we got to watch that life bloom and shine until the day that he decided he was done. We saw his decision and called the vet. 

I am thankful every day that he found us when he did and that he dug so deep into my heart. I hate that he passed, but we couldn't let him suffer. That last day was as fun as we could make it for him. Sometimes that's the best thing that can be done.


----------



## Emma2003 (Jan 9, 2014)

It sounds like you have thought everything through thoroughly and have come to a sensible and responsible decision.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Your horse is lucky to have you, that's for sure. 

I don't ride often, so my horse is at relatively low risk for injury, thank goodness. If he ever did need treatment that wracked up to thousands of dollars, I would have to put him down because I simply couldn't afford it. It would kill me, but he means the world to me and his welfare comes first.

Having experience in the veterinary field, I know there's nothing worse than seeing owners trying to save their animals when there's no hope. I understand it's easy to judge when it's not your animal, but when you see a critter that's suffering and never going to get better, it's a relief when they finally pass.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Great thread, and it is nice to see so many practical and sensible posts. If we were all millionaires there may be different views, but in reality I cringe at some of the things I see where people say "money is no object, SAVE my baby."

Compassion and the ability to make tough decisions are key, a pet or a horse well they are just animals, and no matter how much we love them I think every person has a limit that they will not cross, I am more in tune with those who say "quality of life not quantity"


----------



## MaximasMommy (Sep 21, 2013)

I've personally seen pets of every variety kept alive because of the responsibility we feel as animal lovers to do everything we can. When it gets expensive, and the treatment/condition leaves the animal a shadow of its former self, it seems like we are hanging on more for our sake than theirs. It's ok to let go, and what better final gift than a peaceful and painless sleep. Don't you wish you could have the option to have your final moments, no matter what the cause, be a peaceful and painless passing? I know I do.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I also have a line in the sand, that if vet bills will exceed that, the horse will be humanely put down. I know my number for each horse and I know that some people would disagree with my numbers, saying they are too low, or too high, but between my husband and I we came to anumber we could be comfortable with.
I grew up in a family that bred show dogs before I got into horses and it was always instilled into my mind that if you are responsible for an animal's life, you also are responsible for its death and ensuring that death is as kind and humane as possible. In addition to seeing puppies born, I had to accept that some were stillborn, some had to be put down, and that was a part of the deal. Nothing is free, so the price we pay for sharing our lives with animals is making the tough decisions on their behalf.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I always remember that horses are not people. They don't call their kids to discuss their weekend, eagerly await the birth of a grandchild or provide emotional support to a friend or spouse. They have much simpler lives. For a human, suffering through the pain of a injury with a poor prognosis or living with a incurable disease may be worth it to see that grand kid, walk their daughter down the aisle or spend a couple more months with the people they love, for a horse it is a different story. All they know is NOW, the pain they suffer every day.

I love my horses, but I would not spend half a fortune to attempt to rehab a horse that would only likely be pasture sound. My colt had a pelvic fracture and I tried hard to save him, even after the vet said he'd never be ridden or used. Looking back I should have let him go at that first vet appointment. It was not worth the financial and emotional toll it took, and the end result was the same.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm slightly different in my approach to things, but in the end I also have the line that I will not cross simply because I do not have the money nor will I put my future in jeopardy for an animal. I personally don't have a set dollar at which a horse will be put down, but rather I have a general number and I have decided that I will HELP my horse live, but I will not CAUSE it to live. Basically, I am willing to spend a lot of money on a horse, but only if it has a good chance at a normal, healthy life after all is said and done, and only if the animal WANTS to live. However, I refuse to have a surgery or an extensive layup for any animal who will not be able to take the toll on it's body and mental state in order to become healthy again. 

With Kenzie, I've had a lot of people tell me I spent far too much on her. Maybe I did. After all, I'm young and in the end I did have to sell both her and my other mare. At the same time though, while she was VERY sick, she clearly wanted to live and I never did anything for her or to her that forced her to live, I just gave her means to get better and kept her comfortable. I knew she may decide she was done, and I was willing to put her down if I had to. She also had a good chance of being perfectly healthy after all was said and done if she lived through the first few days of high fever, so I took a chance. She ended up just fine. She's a healthy, vibrant 2 1/2 year old with a darling owner now and you'd never know she was on the brink of death at one point. Did it cost me a lot? You'd better believe it. But I think it was worth it because she wanted to live. If she had not, I wouldn't have forced her to live even one more day. I'm not God, and I don't intend to ever play God with my animals. I am their caretaker though, and I will provide whatever is needed to end their suffering, whether that means healthcare or a bullet to the head.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Each of my animals has different limits and circumstances surrounding their vet bills limits. 

My almost 13 year old lab cost me $2000 or so last year for surgeries, this isn't including the supplements or nice food or pain pills. As long as the prognosis was good for recovery there was only a very high limit on what I would pay for him. Now, however, we're limited to non-surgical options because he is no longer able to withstand being put under. ETA - That in mind, I did not biopsy the several lumps he just had removed as to me it was an unnecessary cost as he would not be put under again and chemo is absolutely not an option. He still costs me almost as much as one of my horses to keep with the supplements and pain meds (thankfully the pain meds are just starting to be daily), but he's been the one constant in my life for over 12 years now, and I feel I owe it to him to keep him as comfortable as possible until it's time to say good-bye for now. 

My cat, who lives with my parents right now, has a pretty low limit, probably $500 or so. Mostly because they refuse to keep her inside and I cannot pay out a large sum of money on an animal that is living inside/outside, especially with all the large birds and coyotes in the area. When she lives with me after my lease is up that will change. 

The horses, their limit is based on prognosis and cost of treatment. Like this EHV-1 that was going around lately. If either horse would've caught it, I would have euthanized immediately. Treatment is expensive and the mortality rate is high. Surgical colic? Euthanize. Basically any severe injury or illness with a high mortality rate or something that they may recover from relatively easily from, but would be in pain long term would result in euthanasia. My horses have a good life and they don't have to worry about being sold down the road unless life got absolutely terrible for my entire extended family, so for me (and for them) the risk of me not having a large emergency fund is worth it at this point.

The pony would be euthanized for anything that required long term intensive vet care because of her personality. She is the type that will fight and fight any and all vet attentions, so even if she were stitched up it is likely she would re-injure herself severely if she needed to be treated constantly. She takes more drugs than my gelding (who outweighs her by 400lbs) to sedate and she is still trying to fight at that point. Obviously that's not terribly conducive to recovery from a major injury. We are regularly working on this, so it is possible that if it were something *I* could do instead of the vet that would be different.


----------



## TrailTraveler (Jan 4, 2014)

This entire episode has been humbling for me, too, because I've been a rehabber for about 14 years now. (It runs in the family -- my father was a doctor.) I've always been doggedly determined when it comes to addressing illness. I've always thought of myself as a tireless healer, and now I find out that, when it comes down to it, I have to accept that I have limits -- on time, on money, on emotion. 

_Whoa. Maybe I'm not who I thought I was ..._

Or maybe I'm finally growing up (as I near 50). ;-)

"Thank you" to everyone who has commented. Your insights and perspective have been very helpful. It's good to know that I'm not out here, alone.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

TrailTraveler said:


> This entire episode has been humbling for me, too, because I've been a rehabber for about 14 years now. (It runs in the family -- my father was a doctor.) I've always been doggedly determined when it comes to addressing illness. I've always thought of myself as a tireless healer, and now I find out that, when it comes down to it, I have to accept that I have limits -- on time, on money, on emotion.
> 
> _Whoa. Maybe I'm not who I thought I was ..._
> 
> ...


I used to work with a couple of different rescues and watched how they managed things. The one rescue I still support today because of their fiscal responsibility and the other I don't because of their LACK of responsibility. The first one would do surgery and rehab if it made sense for the animal, not just for their egos. So, a 10 year old, otherwise sound horse who needed a certain amount of surgery and would come back to soundness, got surgery. An old, debilitated horse who'd been given to the rescue because the owner couldn't bring themselves to put the horse down, colics and needs surgery, they would euthanize. The 2nd rescue put a 27 yo horse with no teeth, arthritis and a permanent lameness through TWO (2) colic surgeries and of course, ended up euthanizing anyways. Who helped more horses? After several years of watching both rescues, I developed my philosophy of care for the animals. It isn't always more humane to throw more medicine, surgery at them or to force them to rehab. 

You're not alone, you're just learning where you're boundaries are, financially and emotionally.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I worked at a vet clinic for years when I was a teenager and watched many owners put their animals through a lot of pain and agony for just a couple more months of "life." It's understandable where they are coming from, but it's terrible to watch.

Part of being a healer is recognizing where the animal's limits are at given the age, health, and severity of the injury. Part of being a good owner is realizing when you're trying to keep an animal alive for your sake more than theirs. You also have to weigh cost to other animals you own when thinking about your limits with an animal. If you blow everything on one, will you be able to take care of the others?


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Had a good idea of my limit monet wise and reason wise per horse and each was different.

One mare is a notorious colicker. Not big colics just upset belly and a trailer ride to the vet usually cured her. If she ever were to seriously colic I would pts. 

I've had a couple scary situations with my "baby". But I know I would probably make the same decisions for him as any of the others.

Until recently. Working at the rescue I have seen some miraculous recoveries and some where I just wonder WHO they're really keeping this horse alive for. 

Its all up to the owner and the horse how much they're capable of. and while I may think I know how I would decide....I won't REALLY until that moment comes.


Kudos to you for being able to be strong and make this decision and I hope it doesn't have to come for a long time 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I know about what both my horses are worth -- fair market value, not what I think they're worth. (They're worth pure gold in my mind.) That market value is my "line in the sand." If it costs more to treat them than what they are worth, I'll choose to euthanize. 

If a horse becomes unrideable and but otherwise easy to maintain, I'll keep them around until I can find a suitable home. They can be pasture puffs, get minimal grain and feed, stay barefoot, and relax. 

If a horse is unrideable and keeping them alive and comfortable is expensive, I'll euthanize.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

OP ,you sound like a responsible horse owner. A few months ago, we had one mare who was a broodmare, arthritic in her knee, hard to trim , put down .she was given to me, and was nothing but a money pit, but I kept her until she was unmangeable. Tomis adn Franki were euthed , Franki was blind in one eye and teh other was starting, fretting off every ounce of fat, he would lay down , blind eye up , and get cast no matter what size of pen he was in. He freaked if out on pasture, ran the fence line frantic. Tomis was so bonded to him that she tried to go through the shelter poles and sleeved her front leg and tendon. she was also lame in her hips and stifle . I spent a small fortune on them prior to Tomis sleeving her leg, they were becoming hard to handle, and after Tomis injury I decided it was time for them. They were not happy, and so bonded it was best to have them both Euthed at the same time.
It cost $350 and up here ( drug and whatever the carcass removal charges per horse )
Its a hard decision to make, and i have clear conscious on my decision. I am also seeing how 4 more horses do this year.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

This is just me, but there's a limit on what treatments I'll put an animal through, regardless of cost. For example, if my animal was diagnosed with cancer and needed chemotherapy, I'd probably opt for euthanasia. 

For humans enduring chemo, they know that it's meant to help them and there's a light at the end of the tunnel. Well, try explaining that to an animal. All they know is that they're sick. If one of my critters was facing a long, painful treatment with no guarantee of recovery, putting them to sleep seems like a greater kindness.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Humans, there is a whole 'nuther thing...my Mum, 85 years old, was tired if living, and frail, she dreaded and hated having personal care from anyone else, but when it came obvious that she was not going to recover all we could do was wait. That waiting was hell, for everyone, and there was nothing that we could do to make that last journey easier and quicker for her. It sucked.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

My Grams had COPD, Golden. Watching her pass was terrible. She begged for us to let her go for days.


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

I know with Apollo, if he ever had to become a pasture ornament I'd euthanize him because he hates sitting out in the field and likes to do something, he becomes miserable when he doesn't get to go for a ride. Rosie on the other hand, I can see her enjoying the pasture ornament life...


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

This is a very good thread! 
We spent $1200 on surgery or my mare due to a horse we had that kicked her and gave her a bone sequestrum. She had a very good prognosis, and she is *that* special horse for me. if she had ended up a pasture puff and was happy, and we couldn't afford another riding horse for me, then I guess I wasn't going to be riding anymore!
The kicking horse- she was on the way to the trainer. We had had her barely 2 months. She flipped out in the trailer, ripped the divider off the wall and stepped through the torn metal, tearing her leg up in the process. She then proceeded to attack the vet when she was pulled off the trailer. So she got put down. We (the vet, trainer and I) didn't think she would be physically or mentally sound for riding, and I wasn't going to try to pawn her off on someone else. She caused us a lot of monetary damage, not to count the possible permanent damage to my mare... sheesh. We all make mistakes in the process of horse ownership, she was ours. 

I agree with those rescue stories that sink so much money in an unadoptable horse. The logical part of me wonders what the heck, give them a great big pile of the yummiest hay, and pet and love them as they leave this world, thus saving money for horses who can have a possibility of adoption. But the mushy part of me says they deserve a chance too. But horses aren't like dogs and cats. They cost way more money, and we expect a bit more function out of them in the way of riding... so therefore spending all that money on a non-adoptable non-rideable horse... Not to count that it seems much harder for horses to live happily with injuries and such, compared to dogs or cats.
Especially so for something like colic... Colic scares me... how do we know if the horse has the possibility of recovering from surgery? I think that is my line in the sand... $$$ for an injury that has statistically been proven as functionally recoverable and survivable.. okay, but with a huge possibility of recurrence with an equally big possibility of killing them in the recurrence , I don't know if I could do surgery, as much as we love our 2... 


OP- I think you made the decision that was best for you both. Your horse knows you are doing what is best for them, though it is immensely hard for you... Kudos to you for being a thoughtful and responsible owner even though it means anguish for you. <Hugs>


----------



## sherie (Feb 10, 2009)

Glad I found this thread.... Trying to think ahead about my boy recently diagnosed with Navicular. I bought him when he was 8 from a couple who's daughter was getting out of jumping. Vet report indicated he failed a flexion test but I bought him anyway. 
He is a "bulldog" type QH and my best all around horse. Not loving unless for food and scratches but a great horse. Good enough to be a babysitter and was fun enough for myself and other experience riders to have a good time also. 
He is 18 now. Recently diagnosed with Navicular and confirmed by x-ray with arthritis in both front navicular, worse on the left where he is lame. Have been doing all I can to try and get him at least pasture sound. New farrier which put on a new type shoe and pad. Also locking him the round pen in paddock at night so no interaction with the other horses on rocks/hard ground. Has been on Bute and Isoxoprine for over a month. Weaned him off the Bute this past Monday as so worried about side effects to his kidneys, he hated the stomach meds, and lost his appetite. He is still gimpy and pointing especially after being in the pasture all day. Checked on other pain med Previcox so I will give that a try. 
I love him and if he can be a happy pasture puff that would be fine but I worry about long term effects of pain meds and of course that the navicular does not have a good prognosis. Wondering if it is fair to him to him to risk keeping him on meds long term. It would kill me if he started getting some type of kidney problem. Not considering anything at this time but do want to make a decision on how far to go with his quality of life


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

There are some good thinking points in Cherie's post.

Pain pills, Bute, has side effects long term, we know so how long do we use them? It's different when we are talking about keeping a using horse sound, but with old faithful? Shove the pain meds so he lives a pain free life but may have to euth for kidney troubles?


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

With my old mare I held off on the hardcore pain meds until she needed the regular meds, I knew was uncomfortable enough that there was no way I was going to give her another winter. So, I buted her up and gave her a great last summer full of pampering. IMO Regular use of pain meds is a bit of the beginning of the end.


----------



## Vernette (Mar 2, 2014)

This is a very interesting thread because it is something all horse/animal lovers face eventually. They never go peacefully in their sleep. I had a POA we bought 6 yrs ago. I got him for my nieces to learn to ride because he was such a great little riding horse. Both girls 9 & 12 now are confident riders because of Ceasar. I also rode him at lot because of a hip replacement I had it was hard for me to mount the bigger QH's. When we first got him I noticed he did not completely shed his coat, and it was slightly curly. He was perfectly fine. He rode excellent, would go anywhere. Had been trailed several times through water, climbing hills. He was a go getter. He was really fun to ride. He was so lovable. Last year he died from Cushings Disease, or diabetes. I feel responsible because he was so healthy I did not know it. By the time we figured out by two drooling episodes, and hair that every year would shed less and get curlier, it was too late for vet treatment. We put him on a special diet and just loved him every day and let him know it. One day we both knew(my husband and I) decided it was time. We did not want to see him suffer. I know we did the right thing by not waiting till he could not walk anymore or get up but boy it stung. Rest in peace Ceasar. We all will always remember you.
Good luck, I hope your horse will be ok, I don't know for sure what the affliction is but once they get something it just seems like things go downhill. I do not want to see my pet suffer if there is no hope. Financially keeping an animal with a lot of vet bills gets very stressfull. Sometimes the treatments even seem to make them worse. Been there too many times. Keep your chin up!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Golden Horse said:


> Great thread, and it is nice to see so many practical and sensible posts. If we were all millionaires there may be different views, but in reality I cringe at some of the things I see where people say "money is no object, SAVE my baby."
> 
> Compassion and the ability to make tough decisions are key, a pet or a horse well they are just animals, and no matter how much we love them I think every person has a limit that they will not cross, I am more in tune with those who say "quality of life not quantity"


Exactly, euthanasia is a decision that needs to be made with the brain AND the heart.

I have been down that road multiple times. I have no regrets about any decision I have made. Most of the animals were already so far gone that it was simply ending the suffering. My dear old cat that I grew up with whose health was steadily declining finally curled up in a box barely breathing and barely responding. We brought her to the vet once we saw she was done and the vet said we did the right thing as cats can stay like that for days before finally passing.

If any of my animals is suffering for any reason with no end in sight that for me is it.

I find that, ultimately, an easy decision, hard emotionally of course, but easy to make. What I find dreadfully difficult, and have luckily never had to make, things have always worked out are the decisions where there IS a solution though that may be difficult/unattainable and the animal is overall healthy.

I had a yearling ewe with a compound fracture of her jaw in 2 places. I could not bear to put down a healthy young animal and put in LOTS of time and money to fix it. She is still around happy as a clam and her jaw is still slightly crooked but luckily her molars line up, I will always need to keep an eye on that.

Do I wish I had all that money these days? Most definitely, do I regret my decision? Not at all. Would I do it again? MAYBE. Those decisions are huge and sometimes the decision is made for you due to practicality, like if you flat out can't afford it.

(We actually had a lamb break a leg and my mother wanted to put her down but we decided to at least get the vets opinion first and she ended up in a splint for 8 weeks and was fine!)

We also had an elderly mare, dearly loved, who had multiple issues, largely we could NOT keep any weight on her and she had a bum knee, she was still happy and we did what we could for her. She went down once or twice and it was clear it would be her last winter. Finally in January she went down again and this time we could NOT get her up. We called the vet and I remember being in tears begging the vet "is there ANYTHING you can do" (more desperate than an actual question) and she said we could get her in a sling, hoist her up, give her ivs, and that she guaranteed me as soon as we took her down she would go down again. We put down my sweet old mare and despite being barely able to see for the tears my overwhelming emotion that evening? *RELIEF*

Some people would of put them down in the fall for practical reasons, personally if possible I want to wait until it's "time" though I can not fault people for being practical.

It's pretty obvious when the end is near anyways.

So yes, decisions are much harder when you cannot place a "time" but it sounds like the OPs decision is practical and includes everyone's best interest and you can't do any better than that.

I may be less trigger-friendly (no pun intended and don't take that the wrong way!) than some other people and will be inclined to try to find another solution, however, sometimes there is not another solution, and at the end of the day a humane end is often the best way out.

OP, if you are looking for validation, imo you have made a sound decision.

However I also agree with the first poster that said it is YOUR decision.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I just wanted to add another story
A horse I used to know mid 20s draft x type mare, happy and healthy, very loved by her teenage owner.

She suddenly coliced, badly. The experienced BO and her vet daughter tried everything, they ended up sending her to the hospital. It was determined that part of her intestine had died and a 10,000 dollar colic surgery was her only chance however even with the surgery likelihood of recovery was slim. Remember she was in her mid 20s too.

The mare was sadly put down.

Imo even if the owners were millionaires, and even if the 10k was nothing to them (which isn't true, they were just an average middle class family) they made the right decision. Putting an older horse though a serious surgery with a small chance of recovery.. to me the cost is irrelevant, the decision is made on that alone.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Yes, I agree. If my mare had coliced severely she would've been put down earlier. She was really comfortable and happy that last summer, she actually ended up going down and being unable to get up again towards the end of it, so I was saved having to put her down to avoid the winter nastiness. 

The winter thing is really rough when you own old horses, I don't think I would personally put one to sleep early to avoid the burial issues, but I would to avoid the other problems that come with winters. Deep drifts, ice sheets, and frigid temperatures are really difficult for horses that are extremely arthritic. Or older horses that are losing their appetite and won't eat enough to keep the weight on.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Personally, I am lucky to have long time vets that I trust, their opinion is important to me and multiple times I have said "what would you do if it was your animal" they know me they know the animal(s) and they know my financial situation, use of animals, etc. Several times I've had that opinion volunteered which I am always grateful for.

They won't make the decision for me but honest professional opinion is very valuable imo.


----------



## rydernation (Mar 12, 2014)

My take on euthanasia is that you should do it for an animal with incurable pain.


----------



## TrailTraveler (Jan 4, 2014)

rydernation said:


> My take on euthanasia is that you should do it for an animal with incurable pain.


Absolutely! But what about a horse that has a chronic, recurring illness that renders him/her permanently lame/unrideable and who is not "companion" material? Whose medical expenses, to keep him/her comfortable, will drive you to the poor house?

Opting to euthanize an animal that has a terminal illness or suffers incurable, debilitating pain is a less complicated decision than establishing limits on treatment for a chronically ill horse. How much will you expend of your time/money/emotion before saying "enough?"

As of this writing, I am two weeks into my mare's treatment. I'm spending 4-5 hours EACH DAY treating my horse (that's 7 days/week; if I had a full-time job, I couldn't do what I'm doing for her). My vet bill exceeds $1,000, and today I opted to push my max to $2,000 -- double what I originally intended. I'm hoping that we can allow her incision to heal in about two weeks, and we'll see then if she is sound. If she's not -- I can't keep her; I can't sell her; and I won't send her to a feedlot. But at that point, I can opt to euthanize her with a clear conscience, knowing that I gave my all -- time/money/emotion -- to try to make her whole again.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm sure I can speak for all of us-
We all wish the best for you but are glad you're going into this responsible and practical with both your and the mare's best interest in mind.
Hopefully thing work out for you!


----------

